
DevOps Leaders to Follow on Twitter - ohjeez
https://blog.newrelic.com/2016/07/20/devops-leaders-follow/
======
moondev
I'm questioning a list like this with no Martin Fowler or Adrian Cockcroft

~~~
ohjeez
The idea often is to go beyond "the usual suspects."

